# New to Fodmap diet



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm wondering what brand of bread can I eat while on the low FODMAP diet? I bought one but I'm not sure if it's low in Fodmaps or not. Thanks!


----------



## Groovymum (Jul 22, 2015)

I am new to it too. I have been doing it for about 3 days now, and I gotta say, I feel a lot better and don't look 6 months pregnant. I just grabbed a gluten free bread that had all the low FODMAP ingredients in it.


----------



## Kate Miller (Nov 20, 2014)

Udi's gluten free bread is pretty good as gluten free breads go, making your own is tastier though.


----------

